# Maçores fins de Setembro início de Outubro



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2009 às 13:34)

De Queluz a Maçores são 7 horas de distância mas até podiam ser 20 porque quem corre por gosto não cansa e eu adoro tal terra e as suas gentes.

No percurso de Lisboa ao Porto muitas nuvens se viam essencialmente entre Fátima e Santarém...Nebulosidade igual só a partir de Aveiro e de igual forma no Porto, terra que por norma não costuma ser muito quente e sim consideravelmente fresca em comparação com Lisboa, o céu estava muito nublado (no Porto) parecia mesmo que ia chover, saído do Porto e já a caminhar em direcção ao Pocinho eis que a partir de Marco de Canaveses o céu começa a ficar pouco nublado e se antes estava fresco agora começava a fazer calor dentro do comboio.

Chegado há Régua eis que começo a ver os primeiros cúmulos a Este, pela muitas viagens que faço e já fiz pela linha do Douro já esperava que a partir daquele ponto (Régua) as nuvens começariam a mudar de aspecto e a passar de simples estractocumulos a cumulonimbos e foi isso mesmo que aconteceu.





Com avançar da viagem, ia-me colocando por baixo do tecto dos cumulonimbos, ia ficando cada vez mais negro e "assustador" com a chegada a Pinhão já estava oficialmente por baixo deles e o céu ameaçava descarregar eu estava já fervoroso para chegar ao meu destino para acompanhar a evolução das nuvens num sítio fixo, já comentava com o meu pai vamos apanhar trovoada 

Chegado ao Pocinho eis que o céu estava bastante negro eram 16h30, faltava fazer 10 km até Maçores, então apanhámos o táxi no caminho até à aldeia eis que começam a cair as primeiras pingas grossíssimas típicas de uma trovoada posto isto comenta o taxista "isto é ouro que cai do céu" e era sem dúvida da janela avistava-se uma paisagem sequíssima que implorava que chovesse.





Com chegada a Maçores a chuva intensificasse, e eu mal assento a mochila retiro a máquina fotográfica e corro para a varanda para mais tarde recordar o momento...e eis que a paisagem era esta.









O cheiro da terra molhada já era intenso, não fazia vento nem trovoada até ao momento a chuva caía intensa e certinha.

Passado cerca de 2 horas eis que o céu começa a limpar e começam a evidenciar-se os cumulonimbos, e assim sendo eis que com a paragem da chuva oiço o primeiro trovão longínquo, então pensei para mim "vinha mais chuva a caminho".

Assim foi, passado cerca de 1 hora recomeça a pingar (19h05) a trovoada estava a caminhar pelo Rio Douro abaixo (percurso normal), assim sendo apanhei trovoada apenas ao longe não chegou a estar em "cima" de mim, mas ainda deu para alegrar o espírito e a visão com uma paisagem como esta.









Com o fim do dia e já há noitinha (23h) eis que volta a trovejar, mais uma vez ao longo do rio Douro e vinda de Espanha, quando me apercebi de tal ocorrência agarrei na bicicleta e pedalei para o ponto mais alto que conseguia então fiquei-me pelo meio da serra onde me encontrava acima da aldeia e onde tinha o panorama total daquilo que se passava...os relâmpagos viam-se nitidamente já os trovões ouviam-se quando o vento soprava vindo do sentido da trovoada, fiquei por lá 45 minutos o panorama era esplêndido, não tirei fotos pois era de noite e estava muito escuro era praticamente impossível...passados tais 45 minutos a trovoada acaba por desaparecer no horizonte indo afectar outras terras e regiões.

Estávamos a 30 de Setembro.

Nos dias seguintes até ao meu regresso nada se passou, apenas ouvia as gentes da terra a queixarem-se de que não chovia há meses e que as coisas estavam a ficar muito feias, caso não chovesse poderia haver mesmo uma quebra na produção de azeite (a Oliveira é uma cultura de sequeiro) habituada a pouca chuva e bastante calor, chegava mesmo a temer-se que "este ano não haveria Inverno e que só choveria em condições em Dezembro, a água não perdia o medo estava envergonhada."

No dia do meu regresso a 5 de Outubro estava prevista chuva para a noite não só para Maçores mas um pouco por todo o país, íamos ter uma linha de instabilidade a atravessar o território que iria trazer chuva em condições um pouco por todo país uns mais que outros como é normal neste episódios. Posto isto a paisagem era esta.









Após esta primeira vaga de cúmulos eis que o céu começa a ficar muito nublado, mas as nuvens mudam de "estatura" e passam a "semi-lenticulares"/nuvens altas, algumas nunca tinha visto na vida, fiquei obviamente  pois estava a presenciar algo novo, algo que era mais ao menos isto.









Se calhar não eram lenticulares "inteiras" pois fazia pouco vento, mas já algum pra região cerca de 30 a 35 km/h.

Estava a chegar a hora de vir embora. são 19h e eis que no momento das despedidas começa a chover tal como previa o GFS, seria uma chuva que seria marcada pela chuva e assim foi, com a saída de Maçores eis que a chuva se começa a intensificar há medida que nos aproximamos do Rio Douro, elemento que divide Trás os Montes da Beira Alta. Era a histeria total  estava a chover forte e feio na margem do sul do Rio Douro ao passar por Foz Côa já eram visíveis as poças de água e os telhados a escorrer água. Há medida que fomos indo cada vez mais pra sul a chuva ia parando e voltando, era um claro regime de trovoada, pois se fosse uma frente a chuva seria intensa em todos os lugares, a norte da Serra da Estrela foi possivelmente o sítio onde mais chuva apanhei ao passar pela Covilhã ela era intensa, os picos da Estrela estavam cobertos de nuvens pois a altitude a que se encontravam as nuvens era baixíssimo (cerca de 600 a 700 metros). Há medida que nos íamos aproximando do litoral o nevoeiro no horizonte ia ficando cada vez mais intenso e a sensação térmica cada vez mais de um calor infernal abafadíssimo não corria vento algum com a saída da A1 o nevoeiro era já intenso e o poalho era uma constante, chegado a Queluz o nevoeiro era cerrado, eu estava eufórico, pois o tempo estava mesmo espectacular apesar do intenso calor que se fazia sentir, pois afinal saí de lá com cerca de 13ºC a 14ºC e humidade nos 60% e 70 % cheguei cá com 21ºC e 22ºC e a humidade quase nos 100%, eu já comentava chegámos aos trópicos ou quê, eu não esperava um cenário assim.

Chegado a casa a primeira coisa que fiz foi olhar para o painel da estação e lá estava indicava bastante humidade e uma temperatura totalmente estagnada e ausência de vento.

E assim acabou uma ida uma vez mais a Maçores, e o contacto com as gentes do interior onde ainda se sente o espírito português ao contrário deste litoral capitalista e sem escrúpulos. Nada como o interior se pudesse trocar trocaria litoral centro pelo nordeste bem lá ao pé da fronteira, sem qualquer dúvida ou suposição.


----------



## Z13 (25 Out 2009 às 14:19)

Belo programa e que belas fotos!

Só hoje é que percebi que Maçores fica bem perto da Açoreira e de Felgueiras...

Tenho cá em Bragança alguns amigos dessas duas aldeias!!!


Um abraço


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2009 às 14:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Com o fim do dia e já há noitinha (23h) eis que volta a trovejar, mais uma vez ao longo do rio Douro e vinda de Espanha, quando me apercebi de tal ocorrência agarrei na bicicleta e pedalei para o ponto mais alto que conseguia então fiquei-me pelo meio da serra onde me encontrava acima da aldeia e onde tinha o panorama total daquilo que se passava...os relâmpagos viam-se nitidamente já os trovões ouviam-se quando o vento soprava vindo do sentido da trovoada, fiquei por lá 45 minutos o panorama era esplêndido, não tirei fotos pois era de noite e estava muito escuro era praticamente impossível...passados tais 45 minutos a trovoada acaba por desaparecer no horizonte indo afectar outras terras e regiões.
> 
> Estávamos a 30 de Setembro.



É daquelas coisas que por mais se explique, quando não se gosta, quando não se sente, não se percebe!
Mas eu percebo bem! 

Obrigado pelo diário de bordo: Queluz - Maçores - Queluz.

As fotos estão muito boas!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2009 às 14:46)

Excelente reportagem. 

Não serias só tu a trocar o litoral pelo interior, se bem que moro no pré-litoral.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2009 às 15:30)

Boa reportagem 

Conheço algumas dessas paisagens e esse aspecto um pouco árido torna a região ainda mais interessante.


----------



## Veterano (25 Out 2009 às 17:52)

Trabalhei alguns anos numa quinta perto do Pinhão, aprendi a gostar daquelas gentes e daquelas paisagens.

  É com alguma emoção que me fizeste recordar esses tempos, obrigado Mário.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2009 às 18:16)

Muito bom, Mário, obrigado pelos relatos e pelas fotos!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2009 às 18:32)

Muitos parabéns pelas fotos, Mário, e por as teres disponibilizado aqui à gentinha!!!

O aspecto esteve muito parecido hoje cá, mas muito mais obscuro, ao contrário do que se poderia pensar!


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2009 às 00:44)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Excelente reportagem.
> 
> Não serias só tu a trocar o litoral pelo interior, se bem que moro no pré-litoral.



Belas fotos Mário

Eu já troquei o litoral pelo Interior pelo menos enquanto estudo aqui em Bragança Mas gosto muito do clima extremo desta região, tal como as suas paisagens e suas gentes Não me importava de viver por aqui, se o mercado de trabalho o permitir é possivel que seja essa a minha opcão


----------



## Liliana15 (26 Out 2009 às 00:46)

Bem* Daniel *eu já troquei o litoral pelo interior pelo menos enquanto anadar aqui por Bragança que é uma cidade muito acolhedora, e posso dizer que já me diz muito...

*Belas fotos Mário*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2009 às 00:55)

MSantos disse:


> Eu já troquei o litoral pelo Interior pelo menos enquanto estudo aqui em Bragança Mas gosto muito do clima extremo desta região, tal como as suas paisagens e suas gentes Não me importava de viver por aqui, se o mercado de trabalho o permitir é possivel que seja essa a minha opcão



Ora nem mais. Tal como dizes tu e a Liliana. Se o mercado de trabalho o permitisse também estaria em Bragança. O pior é que nem o curso superior que frequento existe em Bragança. Restam-me mais uns anos por aqui, mas certamente visitarei Bragança muito mais vezes até decidir onde ficar. Provavelmente andarei a pular por Portugal durante uns tempos.

Vantagens do espírito jovem.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Out 2009 às 02:59)

Aqui está o nordeste no seu melhor!
Conheço de passagem, não Maçores mas um pouco de tudo à volta.

Gosto muito do mar, mas diferente de há alguns anos atrás, ainda sem conseguir perceber exactamente porquê, para além do ponto forte por essas paragens ser o acolhimento das populações que adoro, sinto desde aí um grande fascínio pelo interior norte e centro.

Se saímos daqui intoxicados com a "dor de cabeça" que é muitas vezes sinónimo do nosso estilo de vida na cidade, chegados a locais como estes, o revigoramento que se sente é indescritível!

Um outro ponto forte que desde há muito observei e aqui destacado é a existência de uma atmosfera diferente em boa parte do ano nestas regiões.
As fotos testemunham isso mesmo aquando de circunstâncias de tempo como a que se verificou e realmente estão bastante boas.
Parabéns pela reportagem.


----------



## vitamos (26 Out 2009 às 09:41)

Bom registo Mário!

De facto o Nordeste do nosso país é... o Nordeste...

Já o havia dito em outros tópicos... Adoro toda essa zona... Desde o planalto da Beira Alta raiana, o Douro Internacional e todo o Planalto da Nordestino do rio até Bragança. Agora o porquê faz confusão a algumas pessoas... Aridez e alguns traços de vegetação... algumas elevações, vales profundos, paisagens mistas... Particularmente belas pelo impacto visual? Não! Eu não acho...
Mas têm uma magia e uma tranquilidade misteriosa difícil de entender, que fazem com que seja apaixonado por esta zona do país... Sem motivo aparente... Se me perguntarem talvez responda com um silêncio... E o silêncio em terras "silenciosas" pode valer mais que mil palavras! Aqui literalmente...


----------

